# Alpine CDA-7998 parts



## The Tube Doctor (Nov 24, 2009)

My trusty CDA-7998 has finally succumbed to the dreaded "Blank Display"
disorder.
The local Alpine repair center has no parts & no support available (No Surprise)
Anyone out there have any resources to help me get this venerable head unit 
back into working order?
Thanks to any and all.............


----------



## CDjunkie (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm trying to find where I sent mine off to. It was a long time ago, and about the only thing I remember was that it was a lot more than I really wanted to pay. (IIR around $200+) But... it's still working to this day.


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

Maybe you just could order new parts, or a whole new face.

http://www.pacparts.com/library/mod...ow_start=1&src_model_id=9887&action=list_part
Wasn't sure if you tried here or not...


----------



## CDjunkie (Nov 14, 2011)

looks to be discontinued


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

CDjunkie said:


> looks to be discontinued


Ah, sorry. Had the link saved for reference a while back, last time I was there it was available.


----------



## groundcontrol873 (Jul 19, 2010)

ALPINE CDA-7998R BRAND NEW LCD SCREEN - GENUINE ALPINE | eBay


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

It depends on if it's the internals in the face or something else. 


Do you know what is wrong? 

I almost bought one off here early this year but my repairman who works for alpine and pioneer has no more internal screen parts. 

It might be toast unless it's the ribbon. 


I didn't look at that eBay link but if it's a new face then you might snatch it unless it's too much money


----------



## The Tube Doctor (Nov 24, 2009)

It's one of those situations where, I'd love to get the screen, but I've had far too much experience with Murphy's Law. Chances are, I'd end up with a functional screen, and a 
dead, unobtainable LSI somewhere else in the unit. Christmas is for the kids, not for their Dad.......................
Thanks for the input!


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Just a stupid question, with your blank screen, do you still able to control it? Sometimes maybe due to the ribbon cable failed...


----------

